# American Carp tackle



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

With Carp fishing growing more popular by the day I'm always curious to hear what everyone is fishing with (rods & reels)


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

You haven't really fished untill you catch a 15 pound carp on a 7ft ultra light rod and reel spooled with 6 pound line! that is my favorite carp setup. the fish might spool you but the possbility of getting spooled is half the fun!


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Greg's new set up I would say is a hybrid Euro/American setup.
9 foot Cabela's Whooping sticks matched with Okuma avenger abf 40 on one rod and a Shimano 3500b baitrunner on the other.

I can cast this setup further and smoother than my euro stuff especially with method feeders so I just may be looking at changing up. The only thing I think this setup lacks is the long soft curve of the 12 ft rods I use, so setting the drag correctly is more important, mostly when the fish get closer to the net.








Good Luck
Andy


----------

